# Introducing a Betta to a Community Tank



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

So currently I have a 20 gallon tank with 10 Glowlight Tetras (6 males and 4 females) and I've had them for about a week. They're healthy and acting normal (except refusing to eat the pellets I gave them, only the flakes -_-) Anyway I am going to introduce my male betta, Max, who is currently pretty misrible all alone in his 1.25 gallon. How should I introduce him?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Didn't some of the females die? If so, I would wait at least four weeks to make sure these guys are okay. Wouldn't want anything to happen to Max.

Can you post a photo of the 20 gallon? It needs to be pretty heavily planted to keep Max from stressing if the Tetra decide to chase him.

Max will love his new digs.


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

I always introduce new fish with the lights off. 

I'd also be ready to remove him again if he decides to chase anyone, or they decide to chase him. 

A photo of your tank would be helpful too!


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

This is my tank. 20 gallons, heater, super filter, rock cave, 3-4 plastic plants, 3 silk ones, and two others I will add later.
Also, none of my females have died. I accidentally bought one female and six males, and there was agression between the males and the female. So I bought 3 more females from the same tank (and it didn't look like the pet store had restocked since my previous purchase). It's a bit under-decorated but the tetras are fine, and my Betta likes being out in the open most of the time.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

I think I might add him in. He really isn't doing well in the 1.25 gallon, and all the tetras appear to be fine.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi.

That is not enough plants IMO and you need a few floating ones as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Nick. Tetra are notorious fin nippers. Your boy has no place to get away if they start chasing him.

If you want him with Tetra you are going to have to fill that tank with cover and, as Nick noted, some floating plants. Proper planting would be thick enough that you can't see Max if you just glance at the tank.

In addition, Betta are low-light fish. Floating plants cut down on the brightness of your tank.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Tetra are notorious fin nippers.


+1

This is my opinion.
A happy healthy Betta will naturally remain near the surface among floating vegetation, browsing the dangling roots for food, any fish that occupies the top half of a tank is generally not a good tank mate, Bottom Dwellers on the other hand make great tank mates, Provided the tank is big enough. 

These are good tank mates 
Kuhli Loaches, need a heavily planted bottom and should be kept on sand preferably or on round smooth gravel only.
Corys, need a heavily planted bottom and should be kept on sand preferably or on round smooth gravel only.
Bn Plecos, Need a cave and should be kept on sand or on round smooth gravel only.
Malaysian Trumpet Snail. Will not eat healthy plant matter. 
Mystery snail. Pomecea Bridgesii (sp) will not eat healthy plant matter. 
Assassin Snails, Will kill and eat other snails.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, he seems to be OK now. He's in a breeding box adjusting to the new tank right now and I'll let him in once he's settled. I added two new plants and I'm gonna get more (evetually).


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, he's in now. He's acting really stressed right now, but he seems to love the heater. There has one been like one time he chased the fish, and then they decided to stay away. He also ate a bit, which is good.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)




----------

